# R4 Theme Creator "Alice" Final Released



## SeaofTea (Aug 2, 2007)

Found this one through the almighty google.  It's a spiffy theme creator/editor for R4 and just our luck the final version was just released.  





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Features ??:
> 
> Â Â Â Â * Windows Icon Files (*.ico) support.
> Â Â Â Â Â ?? Windows ??? (*.ico)
> ...



I've been playing around with it a bit after the 1.11 kernel update messed up some of my themes and I can say its the cat's pajamas, whatever that means.

Go check it out: Homepage of R4 Theme Creator


----------

